# Powder Calculator Download



## powders101 (Oct 26, 2011)

By: fuzzy-1

Heres a little windows based application i wrote that will basically take all the brain work out of making homebrews. I saw a post below this and figured this may be usefull for some. You may have to download vb6 runtime files if you dont have them installed.

heres a link to the program
www.musclesci.com/chemicalconvertor.zip

runtimefiles can be downloaded here from microsoft if you need them
Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Visual Basic 6.0 Service Pack 5: Run-Time Redistribution Pack (vbrun60sp5.exe)


----------

